# Seagull 1963 Pilot - Opinion wanted



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello,

I've been looking at the Seagull re-issue 1963 watch and wanted to know what current owners think of them? I'm fairly new to watches but the look and history of this watch has peaked my interest, so just wanted to know what you guys think.

Have you kept them on the original strap, I've heard that they are not that great. How are they to daily wear? Any other thoughts on these watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

​
I`ve owned one for a few years now & consider it to be an excellent watch...

*Seagull 1963 Chinese Airforce cal.ST19 21 jewels*​
[IMG alt="1408247285_Seagull1963ChineseAirforcecal.ST1921jewels.jpg.3d60aba9353b074f32bf94f9d4452ce9.jpg" data-ratio="55.78"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_01/1408247285_Seagull1963ChineseAirforcecal.ST1921jewels.jpg.3d60aba9353b074f32bf94f9d4452ce9.jpg[/IMG]​
The strap isn`t original, I changed it a few years ago, I can`t remember what it was like but I presume the reason it had to go was because it was made of leather


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely pic, Mach. I really like the look of that Seagull and I believe that it is very good value for a mechanical chronograph.


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you for the opinion, the reviews do look good. I'm almost certain to pick one up soon.


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a UK or European supplier for SeaGull watches? Or do I just take my chances with an Ebay seller?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

happyal27 said:


> Does anyone have a UK or European supplier for SeaGull watches? Or do I just take my chances with an Ebay seller?


 Possibly not the cheapest, but has a good reputation.

https://www.poljot24.de/en/7000.html

https://www.poljot24.de/en/7000budget.html


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought mine from WatchUnique who are based in Netherlands if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

I've had one for 2 years now. Bought from Poljot.de - excellent service. I have the variant with the sapphire crystal. Lovely watch and excellent value for a column wheel chronograph:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

possibly the only chrono I really want …

… which means ...

… flipping the one I had may have been an mistake


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

I finally order one, I'm currently been away from home for 2 weeks, so it should be waiting for me.


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Their tourbilon looks amazing, just not sure about longevity of quality. But, if you see a video it is amazing how it keeps spinning.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I have been looking for a Sea-Gull watch at the right price for a while. There are many cheaper Chinese variants that use a Sea-Gull movement for much less, so I am reluctant to pay a lot more because it has the Sea-Gull on the dial.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my only one with a sea gull inside.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

NOS ST 5's are still to be had, and are excellent.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Any excuse for a photo. Goes nice on honey-tan leather or a brown NATO I think. Mine originally came on an olive NATO. I got mine about 10 years ago, off this very forum.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AlexC1981 said:


> I got mine about 10 years ago,


 Have you had it serviced ?

and if not is it still keeping good time.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

No servicing, but I have quite a few watches in rotation so it hasnt really been worn that much. I wore it for a whole week on holiday a couple of years ago and it was spot on, despite taking a mild wack on the wall of a Welsh castle.


----------



## Gregash (Aug 26, 2019)

Does the watch have an alarm?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Gregash said:


> Does the watch have an alarm?


 Nope


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Had it for a couple of months now and I love it, I can't keep it off my wrist. I'm glad I bought pne.

Where did you get the othe Seagul models you guys posted above? They look great watches too.


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

Found this on reddit via a Google search. Can anyone provide identity, and or a way to acquire such a watch? I'd like that watch, or similar, with a SS bracelet.

Source:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/d29rmk/_/f01dplb

Appologies if I've erred re-posting any of the above.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

It is a very beautiful watch, however the drawback for me is that the small chrono hand ( 3 o'clock) is not in the same red colour as the central chrono seconds hand.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I think there is a world of difference between the acrylic crystal and the sapphire crystal models. The acrylic seems to me the clear winner there.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Here's my one i'm wearing today, it 38.5mm and has the acrylic crystal, my own strap originally came with the Nato strap, and I got mine from watch unique also.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Watch-and-C said:


> Found this on reddit via a Google search. Can anyone provide identity, and or a way to acquire such a watch? I'd like that watch, or similar, with a SS bracelet.
> 
> Source:
> 
> ...


 As your link says, it's a Seagull ST5

Have a look here,

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=*a*a*a*a*a*&isRefine=true&_pgn=1

I've bought a few from this seller without any issues. Allow for the cost of a service.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Graham60 said:


> Here's my one i'm wearing today, it 38.5mm and has the acrylic crystal, my own strap originally came with the Nato strap, and I got mine from watch unique also.


 Yeah, that's the one. Lovely watch.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got this one on the way


----------



## Watch-and-C (Oct 13, 2019)

badgersdad said:


> I think there is a world of difference between the acrylic crystal and the sapphire crystal models. The acrylic seems to me the clear winner there.


 Why? iirc the sapphire is about €30 more.



WRENCH said:


> As your link says, it's a Seagull ST5
> 
> Have a look here,
> 
> ...


 Yes, after I posted that I'd found the movement used in a Dong Feng for €250.

It's a classy looking face, imho.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Watch-and-C said:


> Why? iirc the sapphire is about €30 more.


 I think the curved acrylic adds to the watch in a way the sapphire just doesn't. It also feels more historically accurate. If you look on e-bay, the acrylic is actually much more difficult to get hold of.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> I've got this one on the way


 I've looked high and low for the non -reverse version of that. Where are you getting that from? I can only find pierre paulin labelled ones on eBay, and anyway they're different.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> I've looked high and low for the non -reverse version of that. Where are you getting that from? I can only find pierre paulin labelled ones on eBay, and anyway they're different.


 I've not seen the non-reverse version but you could try HKED:

https://www.hkedwatches.com/collections/1963-38mm


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> I've not seen the non-reverse version but you could try HKED:
> 
> https://www.hkedwatches.com/collections/1963-38mm


 :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

badgersdad said:


> :thumbsup:


 I like that blue dial/cream sub dial version


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

it'salivejim said:


> I like that blue dial/cream sub dial version


 Me too. The green is a shocker.


----------



## Caramba (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello all !

I bought mine on Alliexpress, really cheap... 174.55$ !?!
(with travel fees) The seller is Shenzhen CXH Trading Store, he sent me the watch fast.

The minute counter didn't worked, so i past ask a repairer who fixed that in 2 min for free.
The guy said me that it's happen with long way courier and the seller proposed me to give back the watch and return a new one.
(really kind seller and fast answering)

Mine is 21 jewel. The repairer said me it's a Swiss caliber, but the material is much cheaper than Swiss one.
But, only the barrel by ETA brand cost about 400$... so for this price, is almost incredible.

How, mine got a star one the main crown, pretty.
(i can send a picture, if wanted)


----------



## Jayshsy (Jun 20, 2021)

I bought mine from Seagull1963.org based in Belgium if I remember correctly. The shipping is really fast (I got mine in 1 day) and liked the overall service


----------

